# DIY help alpine Iva-w505, era320, 2amps, audio epicenter, 1 kinetic batt



## Egr (Dec 14, 2020)

Anyone could help me on how to connect my system highly appreciate


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

To vague of a question.


----------



## Egr (Dec 14, 2020)

Well I have a e320 03 which I’m trying to set my sound system. I have a old school equipment which still works great: alpine Iva-w505 double din, g era-320 sound processor equalizer, 2 hyphonic amps for h’s and low’s, audio epicenter, and a audio battery kinettik. Could you or anybody tell me how the set goes. Thanks


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Egr said:


> Could you or anybody tell me how the set goes?


Yes, your local installer, trying all that yourself, you may "_shoot your eye out_"...

Heck, you couldn't even get your post in the correct forum...lol

cheers and happy holidays...


----------

